# fast trapping



## chris purvis (Feb 23, 2004)

my birds are now loft flying. i have let about 6 of my nine out, because the others arent ready, and havent lost a one. i let them out at 8am, and they come in at about 7pm. when i call them in they dont listen and just stay in the tree.when they dont come in on time i just dont feed them that day. it has been 2 days and right now (the 3rd day) as i type they are still out.they havent been feed in a long tyme. how can i get them to come in when i call them 



Also all of my racers breast bone is sticking out because they arent putting on any weight. is this normal, and what can i give them to put on some weight


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Might put just a little feed on the landing board Then they might come in. Then leave them in for about three days. During that time do more trap training. Are your birds eating well. That are inside the loft. Youngbirds are a little thinner as they are still growing. But not starving thin. You can use a tennis ball or small ball to chunk them from the trees this you want to get under control.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Chris,

Why are you letting them out all day? They are susceptible to hawk attacks, and are going to be independent little buggers. Your birds are not going to know who is the boss, and will be out of control if you don't train them properly. They need a routine and guidance from you. 

Do you know someone who can help you get them trained? I was lucky, as my father, from the old Dutch school of training and racing, showed me how when I was only ten years old. Those lessons have stayed with me thru time.

Trap training should have been done for at least two weeks in advance of their first release. 

You need let them out and fly for an hour in the morning (early morning is best) and then get them in. Those first few weeks you need to be consistent and train them, getting them off telephone poles and other buildings, until they go on their landing board. They need to be guided in, with a long pole and net on end. After two consecutive weeks of this they should fly directly on their landing board from the sky and then go inside. It is alot of work, and you have to be consistent, but it pays off.

My neighbors don't have a clue that I have pigeons anymore, unless they are up one morning and happen to see them fly by. There was a time when they were training and landed on their roofs and the telephone poles. I asked my neighbors to chase them away, or could they let me in their yard, so I could chase them myself. I explained to them that they were youngsters that needed training and that in a week or two, they wouldn't see them anymore. I do not want my neighbors to complain about my birds or anything, as most people are either ignorant about pigeons, or have a low opinion of them, so they are trained well, FOR THEIR OWN PROTECTION. I'm talking about 30 birds flying too! LOL! 

Treesa


----------



## Evan Garris (Apr 26, 2004)

according to the discovery channel......pigeons only hear low frequency sound.


----------



## birdy (Mar 18, 2004)

While it's true that "pigeons can hear sounds at much lower frequencies than humans can, such as wind blowing across buildings and mountains, distant thunderstorms, and even far-away volcanoes" - from the Cornell Univ website, they most certainly can hear normal frequencies, too. Hens can hear their mates brooding, as can we humans. And, they most certainly hear my whistle blow and the feed can rattle when it's chow time.


----------



## vnyborg (Apr 16, 2004)

I that same type of problem my birds would take about 15-20 mins to come after I called them in. But my uncle who owns pigeons told to leave them in for 2 days and don't feed them just change the water. Then let them out on the 3rd day, when they come let them eat all they want in 20mins.

I gotta tell you I tried that it works, When I shake that can they come flying in right away. You have to keep them hungry, or else they won't have a reason to come in if they are full.


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

*sound of food*

when you feed the birds it is very important to make some sound many shake food in a cooffe can i have a certain whistle thats easy for me to spit out the trick is to make that sound in the coop while you feed them every day then when they are out and hear it they know ist feed time this has worked so well that youngsters that have heard this every day for a month upon their frist trip outside and hear the wistle they panick to get in i started with three birds know app 80 of them all follow suit good luck


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

Now that your birds have located, located in the tree instead of the loft, you may want to make sure there is no grain laying about outside--I have the feeling they are not starving. 

I have a friend with strong race team. He has about 100 ybs, but one of them located in the tree outside the loft and this is grain store so it is in no hurry to trap. This is a geat looking bird and such birds may tend to be leaders not followers--nice to get them back into the fold and flying right.


----------



## Simon (Feb 9, 2003)

How old are they could it be they dont know the sound of food yet. Plus u really should not be leaving them out all day.
Simon


----------



## Grizzled (Oct 21, 2004)

You have to start over with these birds. They have developed some bad habits and if they have been left out all day, they are probably going to the fields. Keep them inside for a few days and cut their feed ration by 50%. When you have their attention 2 or 3 days later, hold back on the feed for a whole day and release them the following morning for their exercise. When they arrive back to the loft call them in immediately for feeding and keep them locked inside. Don't overfeed but increase the ration to beyond 50%. Continue with this method until the habit has been firmly established and if the birds begin to act up again, repeat the treatment.


----------

